# Old photos from work.



## FormerHorseGuard (18 Feb 2021)

These pictures have been on display for years on a wall at a work site. They are fade and dirty but thought some of you might enjoy them.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Feb 2021)

Is IMG 2476 Agent Orange spray.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Feb 2021)

The Chinook in the pic


			Canadian Forces Chinooks
		



> 147003  CH-147  Chinook
> first date: 10 March 1975 - Taken on strength
> 
> US serial 74-22060 assigned, never marked while with Canadian Forces.  With 450 Squadron, CFB Uplands, Ontario.  Detached to St. Jean, PQ to support Montreal Olympics security in summer of 1976.  Took part in flying display at 1978 International Air Show, Toronto, Ont.  Later with No. 447 (HT) Squadron at CFB Edmonton, Alberta.  Took part in Canadian/US/RAF mountain flying exercise at Vernon, BC in September 1980.  To CFB Gagetown, NB in June 1981 for Exercise RV 81 with this Squadron.  Converted by Boeing to CH-47D from 1994, new US serial 93-0661, conversion number M.3661, new company number B725.  Delivered to R. Netherlands Air Force on 3 August 1996, their serial number NL001, later D-661.  Named "Red October", after a near "incident" during water landing trials.  Operated by 298 Squadron.  Supported UN operations in Ethiopia and Eritrea in 2001, and in the Former Yugoslavia in 2002.  Still active January 2009.
> ...



And its sling load


			Canadian Forces Dakotas
		



> 12924  CC-129 Dakota
> 
> first date: 26 June 1970 - Renumbered from RCAF KG455
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Feb 2021)

I'd argue that Dakota isn't preserved. Looks in pretty poor shape everytime I drive by.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Feb 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> The Chinook in the pic
> 
> 
> Canadian Forces Chinooks



And now RNLAF CH-47D D-661, aka ‘Red October’.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Feb 2021)

Did not realize the plane being lifted and the plane at the Base Museum were one and the same. 
I just thought some would find the picture of interest due to the age etc.
thanks for the info


----------



## Loachman (8 Mar 2021)

Rifleman62 said:


> Is IMG 2476 Agent Orange spray.


I've never seen or heard stories of spraying being done in close formation.

That's a demonstration team trailing smoke.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Mar 2021)

My first bridge camp.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Mar 2021)

Loachman said:


> > Is IMG 2476 Agent Orange spray.
> 
> 
> I've never seen or heard stories of spraying being done in close formation.
> ...



The US Army "Silver Eagles" https://aerobaticteams.net/en/teams/i157/Silver-Eagles.html


. . .   From this point, the "Silver Eagles" were composed of seven demonstration pilots and 30 ground staff. A De Havilland Canada DHC-4 Caribou support cargo aircraft painted in "Silver Eagles" colors was also assigned to the team.

In February 1973, the "Silver Eagles" received official status as the United States Army Aviation Precision Demonstration Team and they performed 52 airshows in 18 states.

In February 1975, LTC Benjamin B. Powell, Jr. assumed the leadership of the "Silver Eagles". *Later that year, the team made its international debut in Ottawa, Canada.* In total, 62 air demonstrations were made until the end of 1975 season.

In the middle of 1976, the Department of the Army decided to disband the team at the end of the show season. On 21 November, the "Silver Eagles" OH-6A helicopters flew at the "Blue Angels" Homecoming airshow in Pensacola, Florida. The team then performed its final show at its home field of Knox Field, Ft. Rucker, AL, on November 23, 1976. This had been the 75th performance of the 1976 show season.

Overall during the "Silver Eagles" existence, they performed before more than 10 million spectators at more than 220 airshows in 30 states *and two Canadian provinces*. In 1975, the team had been recognized by the Army Aviation Association of America (Quad-A) as the most outstanding aviation unit in the Army.


----------



## Weinie (8 Mar 2021)

Kat Stevens said:


> My first bridge camp.


Damm, I got there too late for that etching. Was trying, along with numerous others, to sync our sundials.


----------

